# Signature / ...



## amismael

Please, I need to know where my signature appears. Can I do a signature which appears in every thread I post?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

amismael said:


> I need to know where my signature appears


Your signature is shown at the bottom of each message you post.


----------



## Copyright

I would like to suggest that in the English Only forum, your signature – _"If you found any mistake in my English, please correct me! Thanks"_ – will be ignored, because wholesale correction of mistakes is not allowed by our forum rules. 

But if you decide to keep it, it would be better as _"If you see any mistakes in my English, please correct them! Thanks."_


----------



## amismael

Copyright said:


> wholesale correction of mistakes is not allowed by our forum rules



Thanks ... But if I made a mistake in one of my questions without intention, how should I know that?


----------



## Copyright

amismael said:


> Thanks ... But if I made a mistake in one of my questions without intention, how should I know that?


Quite often you won't ... but sometimes you will because someone will correct it. But they won't do it because you asked them to. 

Just hate to see a signature opportunity go to waste.


----------



## Copyright

Italy748 said:


> At the bottom of all your posts mate


See post 3 ... and yes, it appears on every post, until you change it. So you have to be careful about saying: _"See my signature,"_ as I could do with mine regarding usage and grammar. Because if I ever change my signature, it will render that comment in an old post somewhat strange. Your signature is not sticky – Signature1 does not stay with the posts you made when you had that signature. Change to Signature2 and it changes for every post you've ever made.


----------



## Myridon

Paulfromitaly said:


> Your signature is shown at the bottom of each message you post.


It's shown to  users who have the option set in Preferences "Show people's signatures with their messages".  I have that turned off so I don't see your signatures.


----------



## amismael

Copyright said:


> See post 3 ... and yes, it appears on every post, until you change it. So you have to be careful about saying: _"See my signature,"_ as I could do with mine regarding usage and grammar. Because if I ever change my signature, it will render that comment in an old post somewhat strange. Your signature is not sticky – Signature1 does not stay with the posts you made when you had that signature. Change to Signature2 and it changes for every post you've ever made.



I'm afraid; I could understand nothing


----------



## Copyright

Really or joking? (I should probably look at the smiley.) 

Just in case: every time you change your signature, it changes on every post you've ever made.

And Myridon makes a good point in post 8 – people only see your signature if they have "Signatures" turned on in their preferences. So it's probably never a good idea to say "See my signature." No one is going to go to their Preferences and switch them on just so they can see your signature – and then turn them off again.


----------

